
This James Franco Samsung Ad Is Indescribable - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/09/02/this-james-franco-samsung-ad-is-indescribable/
======
mark_l_watson
"The ad is almost two weeks old, but I’m surprised more people aren’t talking
about it. It is absolutely absurd."

Whats up Techcrunch? I just watched the ad and whether or not you like the
humor it does show the tablet's basic functionality.

